# insulated screwdrivers



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

I just got myself a set of insulated drivers finally!
do yuo guys use these sets to replace your current non insulated drivers or do you carry 2 sets. would it be a bad idea to use the insulated drivers as regular use so I dont have to carry others, or is that just not done?

thanks
:thumbsup:


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Depends. Is it rubberised insulation or German style red plastic?


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> Depends. Is it rubberised insulation or German style red plastic?












these ones


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> these ones


Those are fine for everyday use.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

chewy said:


> Those are fine for everyday use.


Cool. Thanks.


----------



## 8V71 (Dec 23, 2011)

Part of the morning crew today Joe?  Someone must be excited about his new tools! :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

8V71 said:


> Part of the morning crew today Joe?  Someone must be excited about his new tools! :thumbsup:


Haha. Actually going for a ride on the horses this morning before I do any work. It's my day off today. But have to go pickup a rider mower to repair


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

JoeKP said:


> I just got myself a set of insulated drivers finally!
> do yuo guys use these sets to replace your current non insulated drivers or do you carry 2 sets. would it be a bad idea to use the insulated drivers as regular use so I dont have to carry others, or is that just not done?
> 
> thanks
> :thumbsup:


My insulated tool set is only used when needed. 
I keep it with my flash gear.


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

I've been eyeballing one of these sets

http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Insulate...&ie=UTF8&qid=1374198626&sr=1-48&keywords=wera


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> I've been eyeballing one of these sets
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Insulated-Interchangeable-BladePouch-Piece/dp/B00155376I/ref=sr_1_48?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1374198626&sr=1-48&keywords=wera


You can buy a real set dang near that cheap. I bought a set. I am not as fond of them as I thought I would be. They are great tho.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> I've been eyeballing one of these sets
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Insulated-Interchangeable-BladePouch-Piece/dp/B00155376I/ref=sr_1_48?s=industrial&ie=UTF8&qid=1374198626&sr=1-48&keywords=wera


That looks alot better than carrying so many handles but what if you need 2 drivers at once?


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

JoeKP said:


> That looks alot better than carrying so many handles but what if you need 2 drivers at once?


Not only have I never needed two screwdrivers at once (especially when working live), using both hands in this manner on a live panel seems very dangerous. One slip.............


----------



## Snacktime (Jun 16, 2012)

6 months of daily use of my wiha slimeline and on my 3rd p2. For some reason the p2 don't last. Now I use an ideal 9 in 1 when it I know there is no foreign power (new installs and conduit).

I trouble shoot and the less bare metal you stick in a panel the better off you are. I gave the shop kids some insulated cheap wihas. Cheap insurance for a beginner, rather buy them another screwdriver.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

insulated is good, but sometimes they just wont fit where you going. keep a skinny handy


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I only carry one insulated screwdriver for the odd time I need it. It has 8 bits (the philips I don`t think I`ve ever used) but the squares and slots get used the most.


----------



## ghostwriter (Nov 1, 2007)

freeagnt54 said:


> I've been eyeballing one of these sets
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Wera-Insulate...&ie=UTF8&qid=1374198626&sr=1-48&keywords=wera


 
I got the bigger set.

Its a great tool. 

Very happy with it :thumbsup:


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

Acadian9 said:


> I only carry one insulated screwdriver for the odd time I need it. It has 8 bits (the philips I don`t think I`ve ever used) but the squares and slots get used the most.


Up until recently I have started using the square driver. For the past few years I have been stripping the screws in devices that have that multi head with a Phillips driver. It never dawned on me that they also fit a square driver.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

I have a set of Wera insulated screwdrivers, and only bust them out on rare occasions. Most of the time I just use my regular Klein screwdrivers. I used my insulated #2 Robbie today to screw in the panel cover screws on a Homeheavy panel today as it was the first #2 Robbie I saw, and the square drive lets me install the screws straighter since you have to tap the holes with the screw. I don't get why they just don't have the screw holes pre-threaded. I also used it for most of the screws inside the panel as the Robbie just gets better bite.


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

JoeKP said:


> Up until recently I have started using the square driver. For the past few years I have been stripping the screws in devices that have that multi head with a Phillips driver. It never dawned on me that they also fit a square driver.


I quit using a phillips on devices and stuff a couple years ago and just use either a straight blade or square. Straight blade lets you get more torque on the screw than phillips, and I have better feel for it to prevent over-torquing than I do with square drive. Phillips bits are garbage, and I hope they soon go the way of the dodo.


----------



## papaotis (Jun 8, 2013)

JoeKP said:


> Up until recently I have started using the square driver. For the past few years I have been stripping the screws in devices that have that multi head with a Phillips driver. It never dawned on me that they also fit a square driver.


 yeah its about time they settled on one or the other .three combo,:no:


----------



## freeagnt54 (Aug 6, 2008)

Going_Commando said:


> I quit using a phillips on devices and stuff a couple years ago and just use either a straight blade or square. Straight blade lets you get more torque on the screw than phillips, and I have better feel for it to prevent over-torquing than I do with square drive. Phillips bits are garbage, and I hope they soon go the way of the dodo.


The bad part about the flathead is when you try and torque down on the device it can slip and stab you in the hand.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

freeagnt54 said:


> The bad part about the flathead is when you try and torque down on the device it can slip and stab you in the hand.


Done that a few dozen times


----------



## Going_Commando (Oct 1, 2011)

freeagnt54 said:


> The bad part about the flathead is when you try and torque down on the device it can slip and stab you in the hand.


I haven't done that in years, so now it is going to happen on the next device I hook up. Damnit, ya jinxed me!


----------

